# Shoulder Horn



## Snake (Sep 30, 2014)

Won £800 on today's UK Open darts, always win bets on this each year, so bought a shoulder horn and another 4 x 20kg plates.

Today was a good day.

Am bladdered but don't think I'll regret these purchases tomorrow ?? :thumb:

Anyone else have one?


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

You can't go wrong with the 20 plates mate


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Had to google it. Looks good for helping keep up compliance with RC prehab. Not sure if I'd use it though.


----------



## Snake (Sep 30, 2014)

gearchange said:


> You can't go wrong with the 20 plates mate


Agree, somehow ended up with loads of tens and only two twenty plates lol



SK50 said:


> Had to google it. Looks good for helping keep up compliance with RC prehab. Not sure if I'd use it though.


Yeah, hoping to use it three times a week, gradually increasing the weight, had a bad shoulder in the past and don't want it coming back, looks easy to use and supposedly puts you in the right position for rotator cuff work.

Will do a little review when it gets here and I've used it for a few weeks.


----------



## Pointer21 (Feb 21, 2015)

What is the new MGS like?


----------



## Snake (Sep 30, 2014)

Pointer21 said:


> What is the new MGS like?


You'll have to wait until September to find out 

But I'll give you a clue of what happens; I win.


----------

